# butt boards backblocking butt joints



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay I know this is way long, but I can really use some advice :yes:

Well I tried the butt boards from trim tex. I did two joints and they worked without popping the screws. I was really pumped. But the next joint it popped the screws like mad when I went to apply the second sheet. We are using ultra light board here and it is a lot less dense. It appears to be very crispy. Many times when it pops a screw it takes chunk of board with it. So I am pretty sure the butt boards are not going to work for me with the ultra light board. Has anybody else experienced what I am talking about with the ultra light?

I have a couple of large custom homes coming up and I am planning to back block all the butt joints with 8 inch wide flat 3/8 inch osb. We here in Nebraska have broken on the trusses for ever, nobody back blocks. I just back blocked a 1000 sq ft 24 inch on center ceiling with 24 butt joints. I noticed all the butt joints are nice and flat and it appears to be vastly superior to breaking on the trusses, but it made me very nervous to have the floating joints out there. But like I said it appears to be a much better joint. 

My question to all of you is do you feel a back blocked joint using the method I describe is better and stronger than breaking on the truss. Or would you be like me with the little man on my shoulder saying you have been breaking on trusses for the past 35 years you cant change now! 

Also if you would back block would you cut the back blocks a little long so they would hang over the adjoining recess a couple inches? Or a little short so they don't go over the recesses?

Also thanks Bryan from Precision Taping. He has fielded half a dozen call from me regarding Trim Tex Butt Boards. I really wanted them to work but I think the ultra lite is a real problem. 

All opinions on the is subject would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Weird....
We use CGC Ultra Light here as well and we've never had any issues...
This the same stuff?
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-2-sheetrock-ultralight-drywall-gypsum-panel-4-x-8/941645

Maybe you're screwing too close to the edge?


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know if it is or not. I am going to try a few more butt boards today. I really really want them to work. But the last joint was a disaster.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DAVE17352 said:


> I don't know if it is or not. I am going to try a few more butt boards today. I really really want them to work. But the last joint was a disaster.


Ya, that's really weird Dave.
We've never really had that issue.Try not to butt the sheets up to each other real tight. Remember, they have to be able to bend a bit. If the joints are jammed together really tight, when you try to screw either side to suck it up, if there's no room, the board might fracture a bit. Maybe that's what's happening? I don't know.
Also, this may sound dumb, but read the instructions on the box.
They do recommend installing them a certain way.
http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/Buttboard Cutsheet.pdf


INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
1. Install first sheet of drywall with butt end centered between
framing members. Install screws in surround of drywall
sheet, except for framing members closest to butt end.
2. Center BUTTBOARD on backside of drywall butt joint
with machined groove facing the backside of drywall. Install
screws every 8-12 inches, one inch back from drywall butt
edge.
3. Butt end of second drywall sheet to end of first sheet. (Do
not compress butt joint). Install screws into surround of
drywall sheet except for framing member closest to butt joint.
4. Firmly push butt end of second sheet into BUTTBOARD
and install screws every 8-12", one inch back from butt edge.
5. Finish screwing both sheets of drywall to framing
members.
6. Screws can also be installed through adjoining drywall
sheet into overlapping BUTTBOARD


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have given some thought to the sheet being to tight and also the fact that this was on the lower part of a tray ceiling so where the framing member was the board would not bend. I would think you would have to stay away from the top and bottom wall plates for this same reason.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DAVE17352 said:


> I have given some thought to the sheet being to tight and also the fact that this was on the lower part of a tray ceiling so where the framing member was the board would not bend. I would think you would have to stay away from the top and bottom wall plates for this same reason.


Ya, for your top and bottom plates you just keep the butt board below or above. butt up to it.
See if those tips work. I don't understand why the drywall would be breaking like that. Maybe someone from Trim-Tex can offer more insight but I don't see what it could be.
Some of the users on here may chip in, I know Saskatapers uses them as well as Arey85 and Toontown. They might offer some insight as well.

Maybe browse through this thread and see of anything pops up.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/buttboard-shim-roll-backerboard-flat-walls-2477/index12/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It could have been a pre damaged sheet end, Just another guess??


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> It could have been a pre damaged sheet end, Just another guess??


Light/wieght comes pre- damaged:whistling2:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

mld said:


> Light/wieght comes pre- damaged:whistling2:


Wrong.:furious:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Just for us who dont know,what is a light / ultra light board please._


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> It could have been a pre damaged sheet end, Just another guess??





mld said:


> Light/wieght comes pre- damaged:whistling2:





super rocker said:


> Wrong.:furious:





forestbhoy said:


> Just for us who dont know,what is a light / ultra light board please._


Light weight sheet rock Is trash...It's weak! I don't care who you get it from...I used em all. Half limestone half air! Hanging ceilings 24'' OC with It Is A Is a total joke. 

Dave,,, Try the butt boards with regular board and you'll see where I'm coming from. 
But You've been at it for 35 years ...You know what I'm saying!:yes:


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually called to see if I could get regular board, I am sure it would work better. But the don't have it here anymore. I much prefer ultra lite over regular board if I am hanging it. But regular board I am sure would work better with the butt boards and also on round work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DAVE17352 said:


> I actually called to see if I could get regular board, I am sure it would work better. But the don't have it here anymore. .


They told me the same thing! After I told my G/C's I QUIT! I ain't fixin this trash no more !! I got my regular board. [certainteed/USG]] BUT!  Only in certain areas ] The main drywall supply [5 locals ] Hold the cards! It depends on where I work what board I receive ... They have us by the short hairs Dave ...:yes: I've got half a mind on moving to Mexico and grow orange trees ! :yes::thumbup:


----------

